# Survived



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I've been on here since I just moved accross the country but I survived the trip of a lifetime in winter from Alaska to Virginia. 5000 miles across the U.S. and Canada to make it here.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

amazing enough said thats beautiful right there very lucky to be able to see this with your own eyes as i might never see that kinda country but im hoping so


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome pictures man :biggthumpup:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Who wants to go huntin?


----------



## prestonAK (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats the coldest you saw? Hit -64 when i drove through Whitehorse in Dec 2009? Making that trip again hopefully for the last time feb 2012.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

wow , looks beautiful , great picture's .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!! Thats quite a journy!! Why did you make it? 

Awesome pics too BTW.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

The coldest I saw was only -25 and I drove all that way because I had to move for the military. New base.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's amazing , were did you see the bison


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

....and you didn't stop in to say hi??

Nice pictures!!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

British Columbia but I saw most of the caribou and even some Elk in the Yukon. I did stop in Calgary for some french fries and gravy.


----------

